# Birthday cake recipe for dogs?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great you want to make a cake for your girl's birthday.

Here's a site that some cake recipes-
Dog Birthday Cake Recipes

If you do a Google search, you'll find lots of dog cake recipes. 


And here on some threads from here on the GRF where members have posted recipes too-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/161209-birthday-recipes.html


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/137498-dog-cake-recipes.html


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I made Kea this one last year. She loved it 

Grain-Free Peanut Butter Apple Doggy Cake | Spoonful of Sugar Free


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is Yogi's 1st Birthday Cake:

Ingredients
½ cup oat flour (or whole wheat flour or brown rice flour)
1 teaspoon baking powder
⅓ cup canola oil
⅓ cup applesauce ( I used no sugar added)
1 egg
2 tablespoons honey
3 tablespoons plain Greek yogurt- no sugar added
1½ tablespoons peanut butter
Instructions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
In a mixing bowl, stir the flour, baking powder, canola oil, applesauce, egg, and honey until well combined.
Insert cupcake liners into a muffin or cupcake pan. Spoon mixture into cupcake liners, filling each about halfway.
Bake for about 10-12 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the center of a cupcake comes out clean. Bake about 25 minutes if making a cake.
Allow cupcakes to cool to room temperature.
Meanwhile, in a bowl, stir yogurt and peanut butter until mixture is smooth and creamy. Use a small spatula or butter knife to smooth a thin layer of the peanut butter frosting over each cupcake.
Storage: cupcakes should hold up for 4-5 days if stored in an airtight container in a cool, shaded, dry spot. Peanut butter frosting should be stored separately, covered and refrigerated. Frost cupcakes immediately before serving.

You can make your own oat flour by finely processing oatmeal. 
__________________


----------



## MommyCox (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you all! I will be sure to post pictures of her eating her cake when the time comes!!


----------

